# Very Low Cost Photo Tent with Lights



## jedgerton

If you are interested in a light tent with lights, here is a link to a kit for $17.00.  The catch is that it's for today only, 18 June.  I'm not sure about the quality but at that price, I'm in for one.

http://www.1saleaday.com/

John


----------



## John M

looks just like the one i got from harbor freight for 40 bucks.  The lights are week, at least I think they are week, they barely lite up the box.  But I am by no means a photo guy, but seems like they should light the hell out of the box.


----------



## Seer

Got mine 15.95 including shipping.


----------



## rjwolfe3

Cheaper then what I paid at Walmart too and my lights suck as well lol.


----------



## JWH

Just got one for 9.99 plus shipping. Thanks for the heads up John. Great Buy at that price.


----------



## Rollerbob

Thanks for the heads up John!


----------



## Jim Smith

I bought one of these a few months ago.  Just keep in mind that the tent is only 8 inches cubed which is a bit small for many applications.  Other than that, this really is a good buy.  The lights work pretty well, the tripod is made of metal and it comes with its own carrying case.

Jim Smith


----------



## Splinter

I got it from HF for $39.99 and I like it except for the weak lights. Still trying to make it work. Sending it back would cost almost as much as I paid for it.

Does anyone know if you can get a brighter bulb for the lights?


----------



## Steve Busey

Looks like the "Digital Concepts" brand I got at Radio Shack for about $20.


----------



## hewunch

Splinter said:


> I got it from HF for $39.99 and I like it except for the weak lights. Still trying to make it work. Sending it back would cost almost as much as I paid for it.
> 
> Does anyone know if you can get a brighter bulb for the lights?


You can get brighter lights. I got mine off of ebay.


----------



## John M

what were the ones you got off of ebay? I would like to get brighter ones, but have no idea what to get.


----------



## tseger

I see several ordered this kit, and so did I, but I still have not received mine. Have any of you got your light kit yet?


----------



## JWH

Nope---haven't got mine yet--------still waiting


----------



## jedgerton

Mine hasn't arrived yet either.  I'll see if they have any way to check on order status.

John


----------



## Rollerbob

Nor have I!!


----------



## jedgerton

Their website says it has shipped but it doesn't say when or provide a tracking number.  Definitely not the level of service we routinely see from our IAP suppliers.

John


----------



## tseger

Keep us posted John. I have sent an email, if I hear anything, I'll post it here.


----------



## Splinter

hewunch said:


> You can get brighter lights. I got mine off of ebay.



I got a set of 50Watt bulbs at Lowes. Two cost over $12. They are much brighter and much HOTTER. I could not use the black plastic ring that screws on over the bulb because it got so hot after just a few minutes it was stinking like burning plastic. I am still not totally satisfied with the lighting results...maybe it is me or maybe it is my camera. I have tried changing the white balance setting but still not getting the background as white as I would like.


----------



## jleiwig

I have not received mine either.


----------



## jleiwig

I just now got an email with a tracking number. Talk about taking their sweet time!

It actually shipped out on friday. So hopefully I'll see it today or tomorrow.  Tomorrow being preferred as I usually beat the wifey home on Tuesdays and won't have to answer to that "what did you buy now?" look.


----------



## Manny

jleiwig said:


> I just now got an email with a tracking number. Talk about taking their sweet time!
> 
> It actually shipped out on friday. So hopefully I'll see it today or tomorrow. Tomorrow being preferred as I usually beat the wifey home on Tuesdays and won't have to answer to that "what did you buy now?" look.


 

Got my notice today as well LOL


----------



## jedgerton

Same here, I'm glad our vendors handle things in a more timely fashion!

John


----------



## Rollerbob

Wow, it's magic........got mine too!!!


----------



## Manny

Arrived today


----------



## Rollerbob

Manny said:


> Arrived today


 Ditto!! Not bad for ten bucks!


----------



## jleiwig

Rollerbob said:


> Ditto!! Not bad for ten bucks!


 
No, not too bad at all.  I played with it this afternoon taking pictures of a seashell.  Just have to wait until next weekend when I'll hopefully pick up my new camera.


----------



## jedgerton

Mine arrived as well.  Maybe I'll try it this weekend to see how it compares to my current setup.

John


----------



## tseger

Finally got mine today. Some of ya'll post some pics when you get some made with it. Gonna be a few days before I can play with mine.


----------



## JWH

Mine finally got here today also-------Time to play with it!!!


----------

